# Nintendo DS Passes PlayStation 2 and becomes Greatest gaming device  ever made



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2012)

> The Nintendo DS has finally surpassed the PlayStation 2 and is now the Greatest video game platform ever made . The Nintendo DS has sold 153.69 million units, while the PlayStation 2 has sold 153.68 million units. The Nintendo DS outsold the PlayStation 2 globally from the week ending December 8th.


 

Source


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, a sales thread!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

"The Nintendo DS... is now the Greatest video game platform ever made ."


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow, a sales thread!


not really ds did  something big surpassing the ps2 to be honest never expected this


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Valwin said:


> not really ds did something big surpassing the ps2 to be honest never expected this


I have. The DS is easily the best handheld console ever made, despite its hardware shortcomings. While in my opinion, the DS architecture greatly overstayed its welcome and unfortunately overshadowed the possibilities given by the DSi, it was certainly revolutionary for its time and its place in the spotlight is well-deserved. What I don't like is tallying up the sales of the DS and the DSi - if we're talling up sales, we might add the 3DS as well, since it's backwards-compatible just like the DSi after all... but that, as shown by many arguments I had previously on the issue is debatable.


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2012)

In B4 Vgchartz is shit!

In fairness Vgchatz is shit.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank USA market for that. DS is still selling more than the 3DS in the west. DS is dead in Japan, where the 3DS really dominates the Japanese market, surpassing the PS3 sales over there in less than two years out in the market. Impressive.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I have. The DS is easily the best handheld console ever made, despite its hardware shortcomings. While in my opinion, the DS architecture greatly overstayed its welcome and unfortunately overshadowed the possibilities given by the DSi, it was certainly revolutionary for its time and its place in the spotlight is well-deserved. What I don't like is tallying up the sales of the DS and the DSi - if we're talling up sales, we might add the 3DS as well, since it's backwards-compatible just like the DSi after all... but that, as shown by many arguments I had previously on the issue is debatable.


 
do we add the ps2 revisions to the sales ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Valwin said:


> do we add the ps2 revisions to the sales ?


The DSi is not a revision of the DS - the DSi is an entirely new build of the hardware with higher CPU frequencies, different OS, added cameras, new Wi-Fi chip and a removed GBA Slot. For all intents and purposes, it's a new device - it even has new types of binaries (DSiWare, DSi Enhanced, DSi Exclusive titles). The changes to the hardware are far too substantial to constitute a "revision".


----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I have. The DS is easily the best handheld console ever made, despite its hardware shortcomings. While in my opinion, the DS architecture greatly overstayed its welcome and unfortunately overshadowed the possibilities given by the DSi, it was certainly revolutionary for its time and its place in the spotlight is well-deserved. What I don't like is tallying up the sales of the DS and the DSi - if we're talling up sales, we might add the 3DS as well, since it's backwards-compatible just like the DSi after all... but that, as shown by many arguments I had previously on the issue is debatable.


 
Same as why GBC is included into the GB sales.  They are not true successors in Nintendo's world.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The DSi is not a revision of the DS - the DSi is an entirely new build of the hardware with higher CPU frequencies, different OS, added cameras, new Wi-Fi chip and a removed GBA Slot. For all intents and purposes, it's a new device - it even has new types of binaries (DSiWare, DSi Enhanced, DSi Exclusive titles). The changes to the hardware are far too substantial to constitute a "revision".


 
DSI  is a revision i know you no happy with the news but  no reason to make stuff up


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Same as why GBC is included into the GB sales.  They are not true successors in Nintendo's world.


In Nintendo's World being the keyword here.  The fact that GBC-Only games existed suggests that it's a new console with backwards compatibility via a compatibility later.


Valwin said:


> DSI is a revision i know you no happy with the news but no reason to make stuff up


From a hardware standpoint, it is not. The fact that Nintendo says so doesn't mean that I have to magically become technologically-illiterate.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 14, 2012)

Misleading title. "Best Selling" doesn't mean "Greatest".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Misleading title. "Best Selling" doesn't mean "Greatest".


 
Welcome to Valwin posts, where everything is made up and integrity doesn't matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 14, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Misleading title. "Best Selling" doesn't mean "Greatest".


Very much so. "Greatest" is a subjective term, "Best-Selling" can be put in numbers and statistics.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to say that Sony hasn't released any sales data since the end of last year. Nintendo's last release was last quarter, and any sales data since then is estimation. This sales data isn't from official sources such as the manufacturers themselves, it's a work of estimation.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 14, 2012)

Valwin said:


> DSI  is a revision i know you no happy with the news but  no reason to make stuff up


Oh no, Valwin's back...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 14, 2012)

The DS is a fine machine and there is a reason it sold so many, the list of great games on it is rather extensive.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## heartgold (Dec 14, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> I would like to say that Sony hasn't released any sales data since the end of last year. Nintendo's last release was last quarter, and any sales data since then is estimation. This sales data isn't from official sources such as the manufacturers themselves, it's a work of estimation.


Yeah we do from Nintendo themselves in the November NDP.



> Nintendo DS: In its 97th month overall, Nintendo DS sold more than 370,000 units and will cross 53 million units sold life to date in the next few days.


 
Since it's been two/three weeks since those sales, we can safely bet it's over 53 million, although Nintendo themselves said only a few days.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Yeah we do from Nintendo themselves in the November NDP.


Exactly. We have fairly recent Nintendo sales, but Sony's latest sales data is from last year.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 14, 2012)

Could of swore I saw a similar topic like 6 months - a year ago,not that it matters anyway it's not a crime to enjoy both systems...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 15, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> Could of swore I saw a similar topic like 6 months - a year ago,not that it matters anyway *it's not a crime to enjoy both systems...*


 
It is on GBATemp.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

I admire the DS, but at the same time feel that its sales are ever-so-slightly inflated. Am I the only one who noticed the constant trend to upgrade from DS to DSi (sometimes also the DS Lite in-between, and partially to DSi XL later on)?

With the PSP, you had no reason to upgrade - apart from PSP-1000 which didn't have Skype due to insufficient RAM, there was really no reason to switch and as such, very little people did. The switch from the DS to DSi was substantial, and I feel that many owners traded in their old machines in favour of the new system, and in a way "doubled" their contribution.

That's by no means a bad thing, but I don't think that sales are a good benchmark of adoption rate - I'm pretty certain there are less DS/i owners than DS/i's sold.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> Exactly. We have fairly recent Nintendo sales, but Sony's latest sales data is from last year.


PS2 isn't exactly selling in Millions, it's been rather dried up . DS will surpass it later if not now.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> PS2 isn't exactly selling in Millions, it's been rather dried up . DS will surpass it later if not now.


The PS2 and DS are selling at rather similar rates based on last years' sales, with the PS2 even surpassing the DS in some quarters last year.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> The PS2 and DS are selling at rather similar rates based on last years' sales, with the PS2 even surpassing the DS in some quarters last year.


Source?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Source?



PS2: http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/data/bizdataps2_sale_e.html
DS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DS_sales


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, that's a shocker.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> PS2: http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/data/bizdataps2_sale_e.html
> DS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DS_sales


 
What about 2012?

Seeing that drop to 0.6 in the last quarter of 2011, it's clearly dying. 2012 seems hopeless for any improvements too after seeing that collapse.  

Anyhow when DS becomes the best selling console, Nintendo will lets us know.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> Exactly. We have fairly recent Nintendo sales, but Sony's latest sales data is from last year.


To a certain extent, I agree with you. But remember that companies like NPD get very accurate sales data without requiring official figures. Granted, VGChartz don't have the same accuracy because their numbers are completely made up, but they do get close sometimes.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> What about 2012?
> 
> Seeing that drop to 0.6 in the last quarter of 2011, it's clearly dying. 2012 seems hopeless for any improvements too after seeing that collapse.
> 
> Anyhow when DS becomes the best selling console, Nintendo will lets us know.


No they won't, because they don't have Sony's sales data either.

The DS has sold as little as 0.4 million in some quarters.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> To a certain extent, I agree with you. But remember that companies like NPD get very accurate sales data without requiring official figures. Granted, VGChartz don't have the same accuracy because their numbers are completely made up, but they do get close sometimes.


Their sales data from end-2012 is the same as end-2011 from Sony. It's not exactly close... Sony's definitely sold more than 0.02 million PS2s this year.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU said:


> No they won't, because they don't have Sony's sales data either.
> 
> The DS has sold as little as 0.4 million in some quarters.


 
Without any PS2 2012 data, we can't be sure if the PS2 is even on that track anymore.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Without any PS2 2012 data, we can't be sure if the PS2 is even on that track anymore.


But we can't be sure it isn't on that track.

For all we know, Sony could have sold every man, woman and child a PS2 during the last year.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> With the PSP, you had no reason to upgrade - apart from PSP-1000 which didn't have Skype due to insufficient RAM, there was really no reason to switch and as such, very little people did. The switch from the DS to DSi was substantial, and I feel that many owners traded in their old machines in favour of the new system, and in a way "doubled" their contribution.


In all fairness, there was no need to upgrade to a DSi because there was little benefit in it. I mean, let's face it, besides DSiWare the new features were nothing to give any fucks about. And who wants to pay £150 just to get access to mostly shit DSiWare games?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> In all fairness, there was no need to upgrade to a DSi because there was little benefit in it. I mean, let's face it, besides DSiWare the new features were nothing to give any fucks about.


Yes, but everyone bought one anyway.

Plus, there's also going to be less purchases in a family of home consoles - for example in a household with three children, all three might have their own DS, but there would be no point in each having their own PS2.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I admire the DS, but at the same time feel that its sales are ever-so-slightly inflated. Am I the only one who noticed the constant trend to upgrade from DS to DSi (sometimes also the DS Lite in-between, and partially to DSi XL later on)?
> 
> With the PSP, you had no reason to upgrade - apart from PSP-1000 which didn't have Skype due to insufficient RAM, there was really no reason to switch and as such, very little people did. The switch from the DS to DSi was substantial, and I feel that many owners traded in their old machines in favour of the new system, and in a way "doubled" their contribution.


 

there was no reason to upgrade from the ds lite  so yea only you  notice that


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> In all fairness, there was no need to upgrade to a DSi because there was little benefit in it. I mean, let's face it, besides DSiWare the new features were nothing to give any fucks about.


You mean the built-in internet browser, twin cameras, the forementioned DSiWare, compatibility with the increasingly-popular WPA encryption for all the DSiEnhanced titles, an SD card slot for saving photosm music, games and Apps, integrated Apps, such as the Facebook App, elevating the system from zero to mediocre connectivity-wise in one go?

The switch from the DS to DSi was substantial, users had good reasons to update in my opinion. It's the flashcart users that had no reason to do so, as they didn't have access to the DSiEnhanced functionality anyways, but that in no way represents the entirety of the target audience. I'm even putting the hardware built issues aside here - DSi > DS Lite in terms of reliability, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 15, 2012)

On the subject of people buying multiple DS's updating or what ever, in total I have owned 5 PS2's so that door swings both ways when counting up the sales.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 15, 2012)

Is no one taking into account that the DS is a handheld, which are considerably cheaper than home consoles? Also, a lot of times consoles are shared by families while handhelds aren't so much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

Stephapanda said:


> Is no one taking into account that the DS is a handheld, which are considerably cheaper than home consoles? Also, a lot of times consoles are shared by families while handhelds aren't so much.


True, true.

Besides, nobody's really contesting whether or not the DS and DSi were good handheld consoles - they were, easily the best to date. Personally I'm interested in the factual adoption rate though.



PsionicRoshambo said:


> On the subject of people buying multiple DS's updating or what ever, in total I have owned 5 PS2's so that door swings both ways when counting up the sales.


I don't think it'd be risky to say that you're in the minority.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You mean the built-in internet browser


That was shit?



Foxi4 said:


> twin cameras


That were both shit?



Foxi4 said:


> the forementioned DSiWare


That was mostly shit?


Foxi4 said:


> compatibility with the increasingly-popular WPA connection mode for all the DSiEnhanced titles


Sure, all... how many did you say?



Foxi4 said:


> blah blah blah


Let's face it, people who upgraded only did so because they thought teh homebrewz was cumin and they wouldn't need a flashcard to pirate games anymore.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> That was shit?Let's face it, people who upgraded only did so because they thought teh homebrewz was cumin and they wouldn't need a flashcard to pirate games anymore.


 
>implying everyone who upgraded pirates games


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> That was shit?
> 
> 
> That were both shit?
> ...


 
You forgot to mention the Flipnote Studio which is exclusive to DSi, of course I didn't buy the DSi because of that, but it is easily the best dsiware out there. Oh god, I miss it!


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 15, 2012)

I love both of them, I could never pick between the two.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> *stuff*


I find it hard to believe that the 27,39 million DSi's and 12,47 million DSi XL's were bought by new adopters alone. That, and the "pirating" portion of DS/i users is actually the vast minority of the overall userbase.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 15, 2012)

Sagat said:


> I love both of them, I could never pick between the two.


 
PS2 = too overstimated. VG like the snes, ps1, n64 and even the x360 have more iconic titles imo.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's from VGChartz which is shit but this info should be accurate.

But this is well-deserved. The DS is a fucking awesome platform.



Foxi4 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the 27,39 million DSi's and 12,47 million DSi XL's were bought by new adopters alone. That, and the "pirating" portion of DS/i users is actually the vast minority of the overall userbase.


We could use this argument for a number of platforms including ones that have had high failure rates like the 360 which could have lead to people buying the system multiple times. Fact is, the number of new adopters vs. people who bought revisions is probably a negligible difference and doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> We could use this argument for a number of platforms including ones that have had high failure rates like the 360 which could have lead to people buying the system multiple times. Fact is, the number of new adopters vs. people who bought revisions is probably a negligible difference and doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.


I agree with you, as long as we substract the XBox 360'ties and PS3's that the users received in return if the console was "unfixable", yes. In general terms, I believe that sales =/= adoption rate, since these do not include the pre-owned sector as well as the two forementioned aspects.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2012)

I feel like it's safe to assume that looking at how the PS2 sold through the last fiscal year [here], that it likely has pushed at least another 2 million systems since the last tally at the end of March. Even if it has only pushed a million, or even 500,000 in the past nine months, it has still outsold the DS to date. Counting in DSi sales, I have no doubt that the DS will become the best selling console of any kind to date in another year or so, but I'm sure it hasn't happened yet.

Just to note, even when the DS does pass the PS2 in sales, it won't be all that impressive for a number of reasons, all relatively basic in nature, and have mostly been said sporadically throughout this thread. A small compilation:

- Considering the large differences with the DSi, whether you thought it was shit or not, it could be considered a separate system entirely and not just a revision. Now, I am quoting Wikipedia's numbers from here for this, but you can find the original numbers they use from Nintendo's official numbers here. *39.86 million units as of September 30th are from the DSi and DSi XL*.

- That aside, consider how many were bought for multiple members of one family, or how many had to be replaced with a new purchase due to poorly designed hardware (I'm looking at you, DSlite). Consider upgrades, not just from DS to DSlite. Not just from DSlite to DSi. Not just DSi to DSi XL. How many people went through at least two of those? Multiply that by multiple members of one family, or broken systems just due to how easy it is to be careless with a handheld. The numbers add up very quickly.

- Going back to the first point, depending on how you feel about the DSi, that number is more like 113.83 million sales for the actual DS to date. Considering more DSi's and XL's have sold since then, that number likely drops closer to a flat 113 million.

That's just the tip of the iceberg when critiquing total DS sales.

tl;dr: PS2 IS KING 5EVA!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2012)

And what of the people who started with a DSi to begin with?  I got mine before I knew about flash carts.

I mean, I'm Rydian, so it only took me a week to find out, but still... I got it for portable porn browsing and pokemonz.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 15, 2012)

I still prefer the PSP.

(On the other hand, I have more Nintendo games on my PSP that anything else.)


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 15, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> - That aside, consider how many were bought for multiple members of one family, or how many had to be replaced with a new purchase due to poorly designed hardware (I'm looking at you, DSlite). Consider upgrades, not just from DS to DSlite. Not just from DSlite to DSi. Not just DSi to DSi XL. How many people went through at least two of those? Multiply that by multiple members of one family, or broken systems just due to how easy it is to be careless with a handheld. The numbers add up very quickly.



I've had 3 differents psx because of problems with the lens. What makes you think broken units are a DS specific problem?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope.
The PS2 will always be number one in my heart.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I've had 3 differents psx because of problems with the lens. What makes you think broken units are a DS specific problem?


Way to miss the point.

Multiple people in one house buy a single DS each. Say, three people, three DS's.
Let's say two start with the DSlite and later upgrade to the DSi, and one only ever has the DSi.
That's a total of five DS models for one household.
Let's say one DSi breaks and they have to buy a new one because it's out of warranty.
That makes for six DS models in one household.

How many people even considered going through that many PS2's as a possibility? And why bring up the PS1? The PS1 isn't the PS2. It'd be like bringing up the 360. Two different systems. Different hardware. Different generations. Doesn't matter.

Oh, and I personally have gone through two DS models. I had a phat, which eventually broke, and I upgraded to the DSlite.

Just to note, when countering a point, it's a solid idea to actually counter it.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 15, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Way to miss the point.
> 
> Multiple people in one house buy a single DS each. Say, three people, three DS's.
> Let's say two start with the DSlite and later upgrade to the DSi, and one only ever has the DSi.
> ...


 
I cited my PS1s to point out that other consoles beside the DS do break too. And so what 2 or more people in a household have a DS? Each of them are going to buy games anyway. And you seriously question my point but makes yours citing a highly improbable situation? And yet another flaw in your theory, many people who upgrade their consoles sell their older ones which means more people buying the games.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Nope.
> The PS2 will always be number one in my heart.


yea in your heart in the real world is number 2 it seems


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2012)

Honestly, I think I had more fun with the DS than I did any other Nintendo handheld. I'm not the biggest graphics whore, but some of the games on the GameBoy and GameBoy advance, just didn't appeal to me at all. I couldn't get into them. Not only because of a lack of color, but also that there was nothing that appealed to me. I mean with the DS, it brought in a whole new way to play old genres, and it was fun. Not with just the touch screen, but the Dual Screen set up too.

I played newer genres on the DS than I would have ever played before in my life. Seriously, Visual Novels (999)? love it! Puzzles (Layton)? LOVE IT.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, I think I had more fun with the DS than I did any other Nintendo handheld. I'm not the biggest graphics whore, but some of the games on the GameBoy and GameBoy advance, just didn't appeal to me at all. I couldn't get into them. Not only because of a lack of color, but also that there was nothing that appealed to me. I mean with the DS, it brought in a whole new way to play old genres, and it was fun. Not with just the touch screen, but the Dual Screen set up too.
> 
> I played newer genres on the DS than I would have ever played before in my life. Seriously, Visual Novels (999)? love it! Puzzles (Layton)? LOVE IT.


Very true - due to its eccentric built, the DS opened new possibilities for programmers. It was an experiment and an excercise in thinking creatively, and it worked out very well in most cases. The DS experience isn't really comparable to any other, which is why it's at the top of my favourite Nintendo handhelds - it allowed for new gameplay mechanics while not cutting itself off from the old ones.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 15, 2012)

Stephapanda said:


> >implying everyone who upgraded pirates games


OK, so I was exaggerating a little. On that note, though, I wonder how many R4 and friends sold in relation to this ~150 million figure. Truth be told, everyone I knew who had a DS had a flash card, even the people you wouldn't normally expect. There was a lot of hype surrounding them, someone even bought my grandma one. 



Foxi4 said:


> I find it hard to believe that the 27,39 million DSi's and 12,47 million DSi XL's were bought by new adopters alone. That, and the "pirating" portion of DS/i users is actually the vast minority of the overall userbase.


Sales of something don't qualify worth, which is what we were debating. A lot of people upgraded from the iPhone 4 to the iPhone 4S, and for what? Siri? Yeah, cos that's fun for all of 30 seconds. But, you know, I do get it. I mean, I've made a lot of daft decisions as a consumer and I do try and defend those decisions to other people who call me out on it. But I can imagine there were a few million people daft enough to upgrade from a DS to a DSi because they thought it was worth it. 

Anyway, I was happy with my DS phat for a long time, but I eventually bought a DS Lite so that I could give my phat to my mum. When the DSi launched, I decided to wait until a true successor came along.

When I think about how well the DS did, I always remember how Nintendo half-expected it to fail and covered their arses by saying it wasn't the successor to the Game Boy Advance.  Then when it turned out to be a huge success, we never saw the handheld console that might have been.  Not that I'm complaining, of course.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Game Boy Color will always be my favor handheld. Sorry but the ds is filled with mostly shovelware. At least the GBC had some variety.


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 16, 2012)

is the source really that reliable? I mean, I have Read that Vgchartz did stop tracking the ps2 sales, which I read from the same source. so, I doubt that the DS did pass the ps2, however, it will only be a matter of time, and eventually it will become the number one selling device ever made.


----------



## xist (Dec 16, 2012)

How on Earth are these essentially troll topics allowed. There's no reliable data for either, and looking at the media create sales figures the DS and PS2 are on par for weekly units shifted. Can't Valwin just stay banned for stirring up this crap?


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2012)

and I never owned nethier of them


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

xist said:


> How on Earth are these essentially troll topics allowed. There's no reliable data for either, and looking at the media create sales figures the DS and PS2 are on par for weekly units shifted. Can't Valwin just stay banned for stirring up this crap?


Excuse me while i write up a petition to the Mods to allow me to like someone post more than once.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 17, 2012)

xist said:


> *How on Earth are these essentially troll topics allowed.* There's no reliable data for either, and looking at the media create sales figures the DS and PS2 are on par for weekly units shifted. Can't Valwin just stay banned for stirring up this crap?


This is GBAtemp.


----------

